# Cohiba and Bolivar



## daniyal (Oct 9, 2007)

Had a Cohiba Esplendidos yesterday and there's some thing about the sweet smell of lighting a Cohiba that fresh grassy smell, kinda makes you feel like you're sitting on a bale of hay on a farm with the sun shining down and nothing to do. The aroma is simply intoxicating! Great cigar with the typle Cohiba flavour with hints of spice. I love the finish of this cigar it just sits on your palette and lets you taste the goodness for hours later. Great cigar!


Just got done with a Bolivar Belicosos Finos at a local coffee house and the guy insisted on lighting it for me.. needless to say didn't like the light so much but got beyond that initially smoked hot because the fricking idiot hadn't lit it properly any way got it right after a while and I must say I could see myself smoking more of these a very smooth cigar though a little one dimensional perhaps the right tender, love and care can bring out its best. None the less incredibly smooth, good smoke and coats you mouth with a creamy tingle. Finished just as smoothly, never felt it get hot even though I ripped off the band to smoke it till my fingers burnt.


----------



## fordkustom (Jun 28, 2007)

mmmmm bolivar!


----------



## havana_lover (Feb 15, 2007)

I also smoked a Bolivar Belicosos today however I really like these.. both are go to brands..


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

Mmmm Cohiba's and BBF's. Cohibas are my favorite marca (unfortunately for my wallet  ) and BBFs are the only Bolis I like.


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

Seanohue said:


> Mmmm Cohiba's and BBF's. Cohibas are my favorite marca (unfortunately for my wallet  ) and BBFs are the only Bolis I like.


The BBF's are great.:tu


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

Yet to try a BBF, it's on the list of cigars to try.


----------



## havana_lover (Feb 15, 2007)

Jbailey said:


> Yet to try a BBF, it's on the list of cigars to try.


PM me your addy, when my B&M get some new ones in around Nov Ill send you one....


----------



## Cubatobaco (Jul 5, 2007)

I'm a Boli whore! It's just something about them that are great all of the time. Cohiba's, IMHO, are over priced. I would have a lot more boxes than I do, if the price was right.


----------



## FlyerFanX (Feb 20, 2007)

Love me some Boli's

I have a Cohiba Esplendido on my wish list


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

They are both classics for good reason!


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

daniyal said:


> Just got done with a Bolivar Belicosos Finos at a local coffee house and the guy insisted on lighting it for me...


he lit it for you???
did he put it in his mouth?

u


----------



## daniyal (Oct 9, 2007)

mmblz said:


> he lit it for you???
> did he put it in his mouth?
> 
> u


No he didn't put it in his mouth (thankfully) I probably would've thrown it back in his face had he done so.


----------



## audio1der (Mar 8, 2006)

I'd take 2 boxes of BBF instead of a box of Cohibas any day. Nothing against Cohiba except the price.:ss


----------



## rx2010 (Jan 4, 2007)

audio1der said:


> I'd take 2 boxes of BBF instead of a box of Cohibas any day. Nothing against Cohiba except the price.:ss


I agree they're a bit steep, but for my taste buds it's a worthwhile expense, love their flavor profile


----------



## cohibaguy (Feb 22, 2006)

Love the BBF... looking forward to see how they compare to Cohiba Piramide ELs


----------

